# Cheeky Requests?



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi guys, this is just a bit of a question really, about whether any of you would consider doing some artwork for a mini-army book.

Myself and squeek are hard (ish) at work writing a couple of Armybooks for Warhammer Fantasy. 

We hope to let you guys all use them, if you wish, but one of the best things about Games Workshop books are the artwork, and that it gives a good insight into and that's one thing which I'm not that good at, so I thought I'd trek over to the Talented lads and lasses of Heresy Onlines Sketches and Art forum, and see if I could steal a couple of you for either interior, or even Front Cover artwork, if you feel up to it!

Now, I'd have to ask squeek over what he would like doing, but if any one is up to doing one for a Forest Goblin Armybook, or a Kislevite (think Russian, Fur, Bear, Axe) Army book, PM either of us, and we'll get some details for you 

Thanks for your time, ladies and gents


----------

